# Beaver 3 backhoe



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Has anyone used a backhoe with there beaver. And what did you get. Did you convert your 3pt to cat one to accommodate it, and how did it perform. Looking at doing this if possible to work around my property


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Satoh offered a frame mounted backhoe for that tractor, you still may be able to find one on Ebay. 
Woods makes the BH6000 backhoe for garden tractors, but it requires their four point mounting kit to avoid breaking the tractor in half.
The issue with three point mounted hoes is they jump around so much that it takes a very heavy and strong tractor frame to handle the hammering they exert.


----------

